# Eure Vorsaetze fuer 2011



## ego1899 (26. Dezember 2010)

Bam! First! 
So nachdem wir das ganze Weihnachtsgedoens endlich hinter uns haben steht das neue Jahr vor der Tuer. Was habt ihr euch vorgenommen? Was wollt ihr besser machen? Und bedauert ihr etwas in diesem Jahr?
Vielleicht koennen wir uns ja sogar gegenseitig helfen bessere Menschen zu werden 
Na dann schießt mal los ich fang mal an...

1. Rauchen aufgeben!
Der Klassiker ^^ Da ich mittlerweile aber nur noch ca. eine Packung die Woche rauche durchaus realistisch.

2. Endlich ne neue Wohnung suchen.
Wird Zeit will ich seit fast 2 Jahren...

3. Weihnachten 2011 diesmal nicht komplett alleine verbringen.
Zwar auch nich feiern, aber irgendwo Urlaub machen oder so.

4. Ruecken-Tattoo.
Will ich endlich fertig haben is schon seit fast 2 Jahren ne Baustelle.

5. Ueber meinen Schatten springen...
...und jemandem sagen das ich ihn doch n bissel mehr als einfach nur mag... Schieb ich auch schon n Jahr vor mir her.

6. Mich beim Arzt komplett durchchecken lassen.
Gibt zwar keinen Grund aber hab ich bestimmt schon 10 Jahre nich gemacht 

7. Meine Freizeit besser Planen.
Mehr Konzerte, wieder oefter ins Stadion und einfach mehr neue Leute kennen lernen anstatt nur zu arbeiten und zu lernen...

8. Lernen besser mit Geld umzugehen.
Der wohl schwierigste Punkt. Konnt ich noch nie. Egal wie viel ich auch hab, ich krieg alles klein... Vielleicht ma fuer nen Urlaub sparen...

9. Generell ma n bissel kuerzer treten, ein bissel braver werden und gesuender leben... ^^

So das war's, alles realistisch denk ich mal...
Dann bin ich mal auf euch gespannt, vielleicht kann ich bei mir noch was ergaenzen...


----------



## Bloodletting (26. Dezember 2010)

Das leidige Thema Vorsätze.
Wer sie sich unbedingt für Neujahr aufsparen muss, ist eh nicht willensstark genug.
Denn wer es wirklich will, wartet nicht damit.

Ich rauche weiter, weil ich es mag.
Ich lerne weiterhin nicht, weil ich zu faul bin.
Und ich mag es, selten raus zu gehen.


----------



## Manoroth (26. Dezember 2010)

ich habe vor öfters auf festivals zu gehn und öfters mit meinen kumpels saufen zu gehn das wär alles^^


----------



## ego1899 (26. Dezember 2010)

hm ja hast ja irgendwo recht... seh das eigentlich genauso, aber seh es vielleicht als vorsatz das ich mir fuer dieses jahr mal vorsaetze mache


----------



## Giggelidu (26. Dezember 2010)

Gute Vorsätze zu haben, würde ja bedeuten, ich wäre noch nicht vollkommen. Dieser Illusion möchte ich mich nicht berauben. Also keine Vorsätze.


----------



## ego1899 (26. Dezember 2010)

haha lol xD

das gegenteil waere wohl wenn sich jemand den vorsatz nimmt die vorsaetze vom letztem jahr nun endlich zu verwirklichen


----------



## Thoor (26. Dezember 2010)

Schneller, härter, Weiter, Tiefer, erfolgreicher, toller, geiler, besser, motivierter 

Thats it dude


----------



## Sam_Fischer (26. Dezember 2010)

wie so sich Vorsätze machen  die so oder so keiner einhaltet. 

Hm... aber ich sehe was vorhaus! das nächste Jahr wird noch beschissener.


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2010)

Der Weg zur Hölle ist mit guten Vorsätzen gepflastert.


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2010)

Mh ich nehme mir vor Mündliche Hausaufgaben auch wirklich zu machen .


----------



## Reflox (26. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> Mh ich nehme mir vor Mündliche Hausaufgaben auch wirklich zu machen .



Die macht doch kein Mensch...


----------



## Kartonics (26. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> 5. Ueber meinen Schatten springen...
> ...und jemandem sagen das ich ihn doch n bissel mehr als einfach nur mag... Schieb ich auch schon n Jahr vor mir her.
> 
> 
> ...



warte nicht zulange ansonsten heiratet er/sie noch xD


----------



## Skatero (26. Dezember 2010)

Für die Berufsschule mehr zu lernen, da ich bis jetzt noch nicht so viel für die Lehre gemacht habe. Ist eigentlich ziemlich blöd von mir, aber ich bin halt faul.


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> 1. Rauchen aufgeben!
> Der Klassiker ^^ Da ich mittlerweile aber nur noch ca. eine Packung die Woche rauche durchaus realistisch.
> *Nee- ich rauch schon ewig nicht mehr. Den Vorsatz brauch ich zum Glück net.*
> 2. Endlich ne neue Wohnung suchen.
> ...


----------



## Olliruh (26. Dezember 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Die macht doch kein Mensch...



Joa ,aber bevor ich mir vornehme abzunehmen oder so mach ich lieber dass


----------



## schneemaus (26. Dezember 2010)

Ach, ich hör erst mit dem Rauchen auf, wenn ich mit jemandem zusammen komme, der nicht raucht. Dann aber freiwillig, das hab ich bei meiner Exfreundin auch so gemacht, auch wenn sie immer gesagt hat, dass es ihr nichts ausmacht. Nachdem sie Schluss gemacht hat, hab ich wieder angefangen. Tjaja, so kann's gehn ^^

Ansonsten...
Eine schöne Wohnung mit meinem Vater finden, in die wir dann einziehen können (wobei das eben jetzt erst zustande kam, hätte genauso gut im Sommer ein neuer Vorsatz werden können)
Den Medizinertest machen und vorher dafür lernen (und da das für meine Zukunft entscheidend ist, werde ich das auch durchziehen)
Gitarre spielen lernen (jetzt, wo ich eine Gitarre bekommen hab ^^)
Eine weiter weg wohnende Freundin öfter sehen (was auch sehr gut klappen kann, da die Freundin von meinem Vater da in der Nähe wohnt ^^)

Das sind einfach kleine Vorsätze, die auch mitten im Jahr hätten gefällt werden können, wären die Gelegenheiten da gewesen. Ich mach grundsätzlich keine unrealistischen Vorsätze, die ich dann sowieso nicht einhalte. Dafür bin ich zu realistisch.


----------



## Silenzz (26. Dezember 2010)

Meine guten Vorsätze sind: Sozialer zu werden und nichtmehr mit Asozialen Leuten unterwegs zu sein


----------



## ego1899 (26. Dezember 2010)

Kartonics schrieb:


> warte nicht zulange ansonsten heiratet er/sie noch xD



hm glaub ich weniger da wir beide nichts vom heiraten/ kinder kriegen halten eigentlich...

ach ja aber wie schnell sich sowas manchmal aendert...


----------



## Aeonflu-X (26. Dezember 2010)

Meinen 18ten so durchziehen wie ich es geplant habe, und kein Stück vom Plan abweichen.

Dann werde ich das nie mehr vergessen


----------



## Konov (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich nehme mir vor mehr zu lernen für die Abendschule... mein Abi schaffen (aber erst 2012 ^^)... joa und weiterhin halbwegs gesund leben und nicht so faul sein. Das ist eigentlich alles was ich mir für 2011 vornehme


----------



## Ahramanyu (26. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe den Vorsatz, mir keine Vorsätze zu nehmen. Denke, das schaffe ich.


----------



## Luminesce (26. Dezember 2010)

Habe jedes Jahr den selben Vorsatz: 
Mehr Lernen - klappt aber irgendwie nie...

- Wieder mehr tauchen (hobby)
- Gesünder essen
- Mutiger werden


----------



## ego1899 (26. Dezember 2010)

lol ihr seit ja alles langweiler 

dachte ich waer hier einer der groesten pessimisten und haett mir eher weniger vorgenommen, aber wie ich sehe spiele ich noch ganz oben mit... ^ ^

hab ich mir da etwa doch zuviel vorgenommen? kann ja immer noch was streichen he he...


----------



## Petersburg (26. Dezember 2010)

Giggelidu schrieb:


> Gute Vorsätze zu haben, würde ja bedeuten, ich wäre noch nicht vollkommen. Dieser Illusion möchte ich mich nicht berauben. Also keine Vorsätze.



So siehts auch bei mir aus


----------



## Firun (26. Dezember 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich habe den Vorsatz, mir keine Vorsätze zu nehmen. Denke, das schaffe ich.



Dito


----------



## Soramak (27. Dezember 2010)

Meinen Zahnarzt Termin nicht wieder zu verschieben.


----------



## Davatar (27. Dezember 2010)

Da ich sämtliche Vorsätze dieses Jahr eingehalten habe, bleibt mir eigentlich nur noch 1 Vorsatz fürs nächste Jahr: Tolle Sommerferien machen


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (27. Dezember 2010)

Weniger Geld für Feuerwerk ausgeben  die diesjährige Bestellung beläuft sich auf 1014&#8364;


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (27. Dezember 2010)

nix, einfach nix.

bin mit meinem leben zu frieden.


----------



## Giggelidu (27. Dezember 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Weniger Geld für Feuerwerk ausgeben  die diesjährige Bestellung beläuft sich auf 1014€



Bitte wie?


----------



## Sh1k4ri (27. Dezember 2010)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> nix, einfach nix.
> 
> bin mit meinem leben zu frieden.



/sign


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

Zoid-Dunkelziffer schrieb:


> Weniger Geld für Feuerwerk ausgeben  die diesjährige Bestellung beläuft sich auf 1014€




boah hoffe das is ein witz... selbst wenn ich millionär wäre würd ich nich ma nen bruchteil dafür ausgeben...

ehrlich gesagt is das so ziemlich das dämlichste was ich seit langem gehört hab... echt da geht nix mehr drüber... selbst 100€ wär noch dämlich...

ich will nich wissen für was du noch so alles dein geld rausschmeißt...


----------



## Littletall (27. Dezember 2010)

Uh, meine Vorsätze für 2011...da gibt es eine Menge, da ich nur warten musste, bis mein Verlobter seine Ausbildung fertig hat.


1. Mein Verlobter muss abnehmen! Nach Rezepten für Gemüsebeilagen gucken, damit ich die Kohlenhydrate vom Speiseplan streichen kann.
Was? Wieso ich mich drum kümmere? Er weiß ganz genau, dass er hohen Blutdruck wegen seiner Fettleibigkeit hat, aber er fängt bestimmt nicht von selbst damit an, einen neuen Speiseplan aufzustellen. Und ich koche gern.

2. Eine größere Wohnung suchen. Ich wohn in dem schrottigen Apartment meiner Eltern, in dem alles auseinander fällt. Jetzt können wir uns endlich eine höhere Miete leisten und aus diesem Drecksloch herausziehen.

3. Einen neuen Job suchen. Mein Job ist so stressig und mein Chef so ätzend, dass ich ständig an Magenschmerzen und Haarausfall leide (das ist kein Witz). Da ich aber das Gehalt brauchte, war ein Wechsel nicht denkbar. Jetzt kann ich mich auch nach einem schlechter bezahlten oder einem Halbtagsjob umsehen. Hauptsache, raus hier.

4. Heiraten. Ich hab lange genug gewartet.


----------



## Reflox (27. Dezember 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Ich habe den Vorsatz, mir keine Vorsätze zu nehmen. Denke, das schaffe ich.



Schon verloren.
Da es ja schon ein Vorsatz ist. 

Hm einen Vorsatz habe ich: Mehr Schokolade essen, habe das Gefühl ich hätte dieses Jahr zu wenig gegessen...


----------



## Davatar (27. Dezember 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> 4. Heiraten. Ich hab lange genug gewartet.


Mit 24? Respekt, wär für mich doch ne rechte Spur zu früh in dem Alter.


----------



## Kuya (27. Dezember 2010)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Bam! First!
> So nachdem wir das ganze Weihnachtsgedoens endlich hinter uns haben steht das neue Jahr vor der Tuer. Was habt ihr euch vorgenommen? Was wollt ihr besser machen? Und bedauert ihr etwas in diesem Jahr?
> Vielleicht koennen wir uns ja sogar gegenseitig helfen bessere Menschen zu werden
> Na dann schießt mal los ich fang mal an...
> ...



1. Du kennst mich, dass wird sowieso nichts, aber ich hab mich sowieso entschlossen mit dem Rauchen nicht aufzuhören, weil ich "mich" dann "keinem" mehr zumuten kann.  

2. Dann sollte ich mir an dir ein Beispiel nehmen, und endlich die letzten Handgriffe meines Umzuges zu ende bringen, davor drücke ich mich seit... -Monaten. 

3. Dann hätten wir doch zusammen Feiern sollen, hab mich doch breitschlagen lassen zu meiner Familie zu gehen, und habs bereut. 

4. Mecker nicht^^ du bist mir weit vorraus, ich hab immernoch keinen Plan was für Tattoo's ich wo an meinem Körper haben will. 

5. Da drück ich dir die Daumen, das es bei dir besser verläuft als bei mir. Wenigstens hab ich so teure Geschenke gespart. 

6. ohja.. Dito. Ich hasse Ärzte. Wenn du das schaffst, dann muss ich das auch mal in angriff nehmen, oder um Dr. Cox zu zitieren: 
"Wenn man ein Wehwehchen nicht behandelt, wird daraus sehr schnell ein viel schlimmeres Wehwehchen... (..oh jaa ).

7. Jetzt wirds unheimlich. Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, nur der Schnee und die Kälte sind mir dafür noch zu sehr im Weg. 

8. Das bekomm ich ja doch nie auf die Reihe, die Rechnungen kommen ja vor dem Geld an. 

9. Meine Rede, wer halb so exessiv lebt, lebt doppelt so lange exessiv. (Aber mach dir nix draus, ich bekomm den Hals auch nie voll genug). 

10. Ich denke ich werde mir vornehmen, an meiner jähzornigen Ader und meiner Ignoranz zu arbeiten, kann man ja keinem Menschen antun.


----------



## Wolfmania (27. Dezember 2010)

hab nur ein Vorhaben, nämlich mit WoW aufhören (nach über 5 Jahren) und ein neues Hobby suchen - nämlich Fotografie...also spar ich auf ne dig. Spiegelreflex und dem Zubehör. Aber generell ist der Vorsatz vor einigen Wochen entstanden und hat nix mit 2011 zu tun...


----------



## Fauzi (27. Dezember 2010)

Littletall schrieb:


> Uh, meine Vorsätze für 2011...da gibt es eine Menge, da ich nur warten musste, bis mein Verlobter seine Ausbildung fertig hat.
> 
> 
> 1. Mein Verlobter muss abnehmen! Nach Rezepten für Gemüsebeilagen gucken, damit ich die Kohlenhydrate vom Speiseplan streichen kann.
> ...



_...5. Kinder produzieren, damit ich nichtmehr arbeiten gehen muss?!_


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

Fauzi schrieb:


> _...5. Kinder produzieren, damit ich nichtmehr arbeiten gehen muss?!_



lol du bist ja echt so krass megativ 

aber ich geb zu sowas hab ich mir auch erst gedacht...
...aber nur ganz kurz natuerlich...


----------



## Fauzi (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich könnte noch mehr darüber schreiben. Aber ich lass das wohl besser. *g*


----------



## Thoor (27. Dezember 2010)

Luminesce schrieb:


> - Mutiger werden



hihi find ich süss =D


----------



## Arosk (27. Dezember 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt keine, alles ist gut wie es ist


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich werde nur noch konstruktive, freundliche, bescheidene und wohlformulierte Post bei buffed hinterlassen.
Ganz bestimmt, nehm ich mir richtig fest vor. Mit aller Macht


----------



## ego1899 (27. Dezember 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich werde nur noch konstruktive, freundliche, bescheidene und wohlformulierte Post bei buffed hinterlassen.
> Ganz bestimmt, nehm ich mir richtig fest vor. Mit aller Macht



wollt dir schon danken das jemand mal mehr als den ueblichen kaese postet dem ich erwartet habe, aber...

...es geht hier um dinge die auch realistisch sind, meinst du echt das schaffst du? 

Ich hab da so meine zweifel ;-)


----------



## Dropz (27. Dezember 2010)

ich muss mir noch was überlegen


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Dezember 2010)

Den selben Vorsatz den ich jedes Jahr fasse, Pinky...


----------



## ego1899 (28. Dezember 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Den selben Vorsatz den ich jedes Jahr fasse, Pinky...



ha ha hat n moment gedauert bis ich´s verstanden hab


----------



## dragon1 (28. Dezember 2010)

Einziger Vorsatz:
ab ins Fitnesscenter und zwar jeder woche mehrmals mit freunden^^ Der einzige Grund warum das erst 2011 sein wird, ist das der Fitnesscenter bei uns im Bezirk ab 15 ist^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. Dezember 2010)

Zeichnen lernen. Blockflöte spielen lernen. Ein Lesepult bauen (lassen). Abnehmen. Ordnung halten (in Schrift und Unterlagen).

Bisher bin ich nie dazu gekommen, etwas wirklich produktives zu machen. Das will ich im kommenden jahr ändern und meine
eigene Willenskraft auf die Probe stellen.


----------



## seanbuddha (29. Dezember 2010)

Meine Vorsätze:
Rauchen aufgeben [Schon geschafft] 
Mehr Zeit mit meinen Freunden verbringen [2010 war ich echt scheisse]
Trinkfester werden [höhö  ]
Norwegenurlaub planen [Das wird Arbeit  ]
Das Leben mehr geniessen


----------



## frizzlefry (29. Dezember 2010)

noch mehr Sex als 2010!


----------



## meckologe (29. Dezember 2010)

mehr Bier!


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2010)

Ok, dann will ich auch mal...

... mehr Zocken!!!!! (hab in den letzten Monaten kaum ein Spiel durchgezoggt, Bioshock 2, ACBH und noch mehr liegen noch bei mir rum ... )
... zu  mehr Konzerten gehen (waren "nur" 6 dieses Jahr, da geht mehr)
... mehr Sport treiben (als ob ichs nötig hätte  aber man nimmt es sich ja immer vor)
... bissl mehr Geld sparen und was mit der Freundin machen (dafür braucht man halt Kohle...)


----------



## Kuya (29. Dezember 2010)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> Mehr Zeit mit meinen Freunden verbringen [2010 war ich echt scheisse]
> Trinkfester werden [höhö  ]
> 
> Das Leben mehr geniessen






frizzlefry schrieb:


> noch mehr Sex als 2010!






meckologe schrieb:


> mehr Bier!



Das kann ich komplett so Unterschreiben! 
insbesondere: Trinkfester werden, weil ich stets nur einen Bruchteil vond em Schaffe, was ich "alles" gerne trinken will",
und Sex, weil man davon einfach nie Genug bekommen kann. 
(..wobei, bei diesen Dingen gibts doch eigentlich "keine" Obergrenze )


----------



## Jester (29. Dezember 2010)

Alle Nationen dieser Welt mit brachialer Gewalt unter meinem Banner vereinen. Zum Wohle der Menschheit.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (29. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Alle Nationen dieser Welt mit brachialer Gewalt unter meinem Banner vereinen. Zum Wohle der Menschheit.


----------



## ego1899 (29. Dezember 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Zeichnen lernen. Blockflöte spielen lernen. Ein Lesepult bauen (lassen). Abnehmen. Ordnung halten (in Schrift und Unterlagen).
> 
> Bisher bin ich nie dazu gekommen, etwas wirklich produktives zu machen.


looool xD

blockfloete 
abnehmen 

endlich was produktives machen xD xD xD

Wie genial is das denn thx xD


----------



## yves1993secs (29. Dezember 2010)

Mh mein Vorsatz fürs nächste Jahr ist wohl weniger zocken :3

Führerschein und viele Konzerte ftw!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Alle Nationen dieser Welt mit brachialer Gewalt unter meinem Banner vereinen. Zum Wohle der Menschheit.



Das brauchst du garnicht erst planen. Du würdest spätestens, nachdem due Frankreich und die Niederlande bezwungen hast,
an mir scheitern.


----------



## shadow24 (30. Dezember 2010)

mögen jetzt wieder viele belächeln,oder gar verspotten,aber ich halte es mit diesem Gedicht.ich versuche auch nächstes Jahr wieder etwas mehr zu teilen:
In der dunklen Jahreszeit 

mit den kalten Winden

suchen wir Geborgenheit

wollen Wärme finden



Hast ein Bett du und ein Dach

schätze diese Gaben,

mancher sehnt sich nur danach

einen Platz zu haben



Wer es hören will, der hört

auch das leise Klagen.

Wer sein Herz nicht zugesperrt

hilft, die Last zu tragen



Wer es sehen will, der sieht

und schaut nicht zur Seite.

Wer ein wenig sich bemüht

schenkt oft so viel Freude



Spende Wärme, wo du kannst,

hilfst du einem Schwachen

wird die Hoffnung, die du pflanzt

Dein Glück größer machen



Weihnacht war, das Friedensfest,

Denkt daran zuweilen

Was uns Menschen Mensch sein lässt

Ist, das Glück zu teilen!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ego1899 (30. Dezember 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Das brauchst du garnicht erst planen. Du würdest spätestens, nachdem due Frankreich und die Niederlande bezwungen hast,
> an mir scheitern.



na und wer will schon diesen popeligen planeten regieren wenn man das ganzr universum haben kann


----------



## Thoor (30. Dezember 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Alle Nationen dieser Welt mit brachialer Gewalt unter meinem Banner vereinen. Zum Wohle der Menschheit.



Sorry hab ich schon vor, versuchs 2011 wieder (:


----------



## Independent (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich will mich politischer mehr engagieren und mal Jester zum Beischlaf überreden.


----------



## riesentrolli (30. Dezember 2010)

vorsätze? hmm nee. gibt trotzdem sachen die ich in angriff nehmen will.


abi (bin ja ooch schon 21)
bissl vom bauch loswerden. meine lieblingshose soll mir wieder passen
reich werden :-D


----------



## Vanth1 (30. Dezember 2010)

Führerschein prüfung schaffen
Nen job finden
12.Klasse ohne ausfälle zu bestehen und mit guten noten
besserer mensch werden
noch gesünder essen
weiterhin viel sport machen und zu meinem traumkörper kommen
tattoo

achja und welteroberung....Ich werde Babylon aufbauen  und  ein mesopotamisches großreich haben.

Und natürlich viel viel spaß haben und einfach die zeit genießen die ich noch hab bevor ich nach der 13. dann mit der schule aufhöre und der ernst beginnt.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (31. Dezember 2010)

endlich freundin besuchn fahren


----------



## Thoor (31. Dezember 2010)

Ausbildung erfolgreich abschliessen
Nach London fahren

und vorallem viel mehr das Leben genissen ohne immer über alles nachzudenken


----------



## Floyder (2. Januar 2011)

Das Rauchen habe ich schon vor 11 Wochen aufgegeben, yuah !
2011 - Geld anhäufen und feiern !


----------



## Uachu (5. Januar 2011)

Erstma im August meine Verlobte heiraten und im Oktober einen Halbmarathon laufen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (5. Januar 2011)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Das brauchst du garnicht erst planen. Du würdest spätestens, nachdem due Frankreich und die Niederlande bezwungen hast,
> an mir scheitern.



Naja Frankreich ist auch ein ziemlicher Selbstläufer...


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2011)

Verantwortungsvoll mit alkohol umgehen, jetzt wo ich so unsanft herausgefunden habe, dass ich nichts vertrage T.T


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2011)

Uachu schrieb:


> Erstma im August meine Verlobte heiraten und im Oktober einen Halbmarathon laufen



das Zweite hab ich auch vor, Marathon scheint mir auch noch zu viel...


----------



## Doofkatze (5. Januar 2011)

Speziell in diesem Jahr vor allem natürlich, meine Ausbildung erfolgreich zu beenden und weiter arbeiten zu können (auch bei anderen Arbeitgebern).

Ganz verrückt halte ich meine Idee, mit dem Kaffeetrinken anzufangen. Mir schmeckt Kaffee einfach nicht, aber die einzige Alternative war leider immer sehr oft Cola um wach zu werden, was aufgrund meiner unglücklichen Statur nicht immer nur auf Zustimmung im Büro gestoßen ist, zumal es auch etwas unnatürlich wirkt, in der Branche jeglichen Kaffee zu verneinen.

Ansonsten das Übliche. Ich würde mich sicher nicht über ein geringeres Gewicht beklagen, möchte mich nur ungern ALLEN Dingen anpassen/mich nicht all zu viel verändern...


----------



## ruffy-f (5. Januar 2011)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ganz verrückt halte ich meine Idee, mit dem Kaffeetrinken anzufangen. Mir schmeckt Kaffee einfach nicht, aber die einzige Alternative war leider immer sehr oft Cola um wach zu werden, was aufgrund meiner unglücklichen Statur nicht immer nur auf Zustimmung im Büro gestoßen ist, zumal es auch etwas unnatürlich wirkt, in der Branche jeglichen Kaffee zu verneinen.



Ich hab mit Kaffee angefangen als ich im Firmenfest dachte: Ja ne irgendwie trinkt hier wirklich jeder Kaffee und so schlecht is das Zeug gar nicht ich nehme mal einfach auch eins. Seit dem mag ich Kaffee und früher hab ich's gehasst^^

Vorsätze:

hm... Füherschein endlich machen und mich in der Schule verbessern.


----------



## Uachu (5. Januar 2011)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> das Zweite hab ich auch vor, Marathon scheint mir auch noch zu viel...



Jopp so denk ich auch 15 km sind kein Problem zur Zeit, aber Marathon is doch krass


----------



## Deanne (5. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich die gleichen Sachen, wie jedes Jahr. Ich setze mich kleine, aber realistische Ziele, die ich gut erreichen kann:

- Ausreichend für die Uni lernen und gute Noten bekommen
- Weniger grübeln und nicht so viele Gedanken machen
- Ein paar Kilo abnehmen und mehr Bewegung
- Neue, interessante Hobbies zulegen


----------



## Fuhunter (18. Januar 2011)

vorsätzte zum neuen jahr sind albern, bleibt eh alles beim selben. und, wenn man doch mal was ändern will braucht man dafür kein jahreswechsel.


----------



## ego1899 (18. Januar 2011)

den jahreswechsel zu feiern find ich generell albern aber die meißten menschen tun das/

und viele menschen haben vorsätze und nutzen nunmal dieses eine bestimmte datum um damit zu beginnen.

aber trotzdem danke für deinen inhaltlich wertvollen und zeitgemäßen post


----------



## Fuhunter (18. Januar 2011)

tz, ein anlass sich zu besaufen ist doch nicht albern


----------



## Thoor (18. Januar 2011)

Fuhunter schrieb:


> tz, ein anlass sich zu besaufen ist doch nicht albern



Neujahr ist jetz dann seit nem Monat vorbei, versuchs in nem jahr wieder.


----------



## ego1899 (18. Januar 2011)

ich brauch keinen grund zum saufen.

und ich kann auch trinken ohne spaß zu habem


----------



## Fuhunter (18. Januar 2011)

du meinst spaß haben ohne zu trinken?


----------



## SonicTank (21. Januar 2011)

> Das leidige Thema Vorsätze.
> Wer sie sich unbedingt für Neujahr aufsparen muss, ist eh nicht willensstark genug.
> Denn wer es wirklich will, wartet nicht damit.



Mehr gibts von mir dazu auch nicht zu sagen


----------

